# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Le topic des cliqueurs

## lilizetigresse

Coucou les choux !  :Smile: 

J'ai vu qu'il y avait pas mal de topics sur des clics gratuits pour aider les asso, mais je propose de regrouper ici tous les liens (uniquement les liens, pas les gains de chacun comme on fait ailleurs) de ces sites pour que les gens qui cliquent puissent les retrouver plus facilement. Car parfois les cliqueurs pourraient aider plus, simplement ils ne savent pas qu'on peut cliquer à tel ou tel endroit.

Bref je n'ai pas l'impression qu'un récapitulatif ait été fait alors je me lance avec les liens que je connais, n'hésitez pas à rajouter les vôtres !  :Big Grin: 

*On peut cliquer une fois tous les jours ici :*
- http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php
- https://www.yummypets.com/voice
- https://www.chien.fr/clics-solidaires/
- http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/animal-rescue/

*On peut cliquer jusqu'à 4 fois par jour sur chaque rubrique :*
- http://www.animalwebaction.com/

*clic 5 fois par jour + vidéos publicitaires en sus possibles :* 
- http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrainer/urgences

*On peut cliquer plusieurs fois par jour ici :*
- http://www.clicanimaux.com (apparemment jusqu'à 50 par jour et par personne !  :Smile: )

*clics donnant lieu à une vidéo de pub (30 sec) qui donne 1 centime à l'asso :*
- http://www.helloasso.com/associations/steril%27matou
- http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse
- http://www.helloasso.com/associations/association-diana
- http://www.helloasso.com/association...n-vive-le-chat
- http://www.helloasso.com/association...adis-des-chats
- www.helloasso.com/associations/l-etoile-feline
- http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association
- http://www.helloasso.com/association...rainevagabonde
- http://www.helloasso.com/association...-ile-du-ramier


Pour les gens qui ne connaissent pas, on va sur ces sites, il y a de la pub partout ça fait mal aux yeux, on clique sur un lien ou bouton et en échange le site donne quelques sous à l'association. *Simple comme bonjour et on peut même faire ça pendant la pub sur M6 : clic clic clic ! :P*

Alors toi aussi, clique !

----------


## vagabong 68

Excellente idée, ce récapitulatif.
Dommage que les pubs ne soient pas toutes présentes au rendez-vous.

Alors à vos clics, prêts, partez...

----------


## lilizetigresse

Trouvé deux autres sur Helloasso (qui ne marche pas pour moi en ce moment  )
http://www.helloasso.com/association...res-du-var-est
http://www.helloasso.com/association...ection-animale

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus de pubs, je suppose.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

N'oubliez pas animal web action. On peut cliquer jusqu'à 4 fois par jour:
http://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## lilizetigresse

Merci pour le lien, je l'ajoute au récap !  :Smile: 

Allez les gens, donnez vos liens pour les cliqueurs fous !

----------


## lilizetigresse

J'ai trouvé un autre helloasso sur le fofo en suivant la piste de Gidanette la cliqueuse de la mort !  

http://www.helloasso.com/association...rainevagabonde

Je l'ajoute au récap.

Personne n'a d'autre lien ?

Pour ceux qui l'ignorent, on peut cliquer plusieurs fois par jour sur http://www.animalwebaction.com/
et ce sur chaque rubrique, en respectant les créneaux suivants, je cite :
_Sur Animal Webaction vous pouvez cliquer une fois durant  chaque tranche horaire suivante (valable pour la France  Métropolitaine) :_ 
_Entre 00h00 et 06h00 ;
Entre 06h00 et 12h00 ;
Entre 12h00 et 18h00 ;
Entre 18h00 et 00h00 ;_


Ce genre de site fonctionne par IP, donc *vous pouvez cliquer le matin et le soir chez vous et recliquer au travail car l'IP sera différente (si bien sûr vous avez accès à un ordi avec internet au travail)
--> ça permet de doubler les clics sur urgence animaux et actu-animaux.*  :Smile: 

Allez clic clic clic !!

----------


## lilizetigresse

Nouvel hello asso communiqué :
http://www.helloasso.com/association...-ile-du-ramier

Je l'ajoute au récap.

Allez les gens, venez mettre vos liens pour aider les asso !  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan

up !

----------


## lilizetigresse

Hello asso est tombé en désuétude j'ai l'impression... Mais les autres sites fonctionnent encore, alors n'hésitez pas à cliquer ou à fournir d'autres liens !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Valyane

*clic 5 fois par jour + vidéos publicitaires en sus possibles : 
- http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrainer/urgences

Bonjour,
Vous pouvez faire beaucoup mieux en téléchargeant plusieurs navigateurs !

Je suis sous windows XP j'ai Internet Explorer, google chrome, Firefox, Opera, Safari, Maxthon Nitro, Baidu Browser.
Donc sur chaque fiche je clique 35 fois par jour ! Et si vous avez plusieurs ordinateurs à votre domicile ... 

http://www.01net.com/telecharger/win...ur/index6.html

Par contre éviter l'appel solidaire ! 3€ le service + prix appel 1,35 € + 0,34 /mn 
http://www.richesetmalins.com/numeros-surtaxes/
75 centimes reversés au site (si ma mémoire est bonne)

Ne pas oublier les  vidéos!

*

----------


## Valyane

> *clic 5 fois par jour + vidéos publicitaires en sus possibles : 
> - http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrainer/urgences
> 
> Bonjour,
> Vous pouvez faire beaucoup mieux en téléchargeant plusieurs navigateurs !
> 
> Je suis sous windows XP j'ai Internet Explorer, google chrome, Firefox, Opera, Safari, Maxthon Nitro, Baidu Browser.
> Donc sur chaque fiche je clique 35 fois par jour ! Et si vous avez plusieurs ordinateurs à votre domicile ... 
> 
> ...


Sur un autre PC j'ai Windows 10 :
Internet Explorer, Maxthon, Baidu Browser, Safari, Google chrome, Firefox et Vivaldi = 35 clics/jours/fiche

----------


## Valyane

un nouveau site 1000 clics = 1 bon de stérilisation pour 1 chat
https://www.yummypets.com/voice

----------


## Valyane

> un nouveau site 1000 clics = 1 bon de stérilisation pour 1 chat
> https://www.yummypets.com/voice


Déjà 50 bons de stérilisation ! Partagez en masse sur Facebook, merci !

----------


## Valyane

https://www.yummypets.com/voice
Bonjour, si vous vous inscrivez sur le site, ce n'est pas 1 clic que vous offrez mais 2 !
SVP partagez en masse sur facebook, twitter merci pour eux !

----------


## Jay17

222 ! Ça monte !

----------


## vagabong 68

> 222 ! Ça monte !


Oui.

Bonne journée.

----------


## vagabong 68

224.

----------


## Valyane

232

----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## vagabong 68

232.

----------


## Valyane

234

----------


## vagabong 68

235.

----------


## Valyane

236

----------


## Jay17

Et hop ! 238 !!

----------


## vagabong 68

239.

----------


## Valyane

240

----------


## vagabong 68

241.

----------


## Valyane

242

----------


## vagabong 68

243.

----------


## Valyane

244

----------


## Jay17

244

----------


## vagabong 68

245.

----------


## Valyane

249

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours 249.

----------


## Valyane

250

----------


## vagabong 68

> 250


Idem.

----------


## Valyane

252

----------


## vagabong 68

253.

----------


## vagabong 68

254.

----------


## Valyane

255

----------


## vagabong 68

256.

----------


## vagabong 68

258.

----------


## Valyane

259

----------


## vagabong 68

> 259


Idem.

----------


## Valyane

> Idem.


Allez Vagabong 68, je vous laisse la page, vous ferez le décompté

----------


## vagabong 68

> Allez Vagabong 68, je vous laisse la page, vous ferez le décompté


Merci Valyane : 261.

Bon après-midi.

----------


## Jay17

Étrange que sur chien.fr il n'y ait plus d'assos candidates à la fourniture gratuite de croquettes depuis plusieurs jours déjà. Peut-être toutes ne sont-elles pas au courant de cette possibilité ?

----------


## Jay17

Une nouvelle association à cliquer  https://www.chien.fr/clics-solidaires/ : Petit Mouton Noir, qui accueille chiens et chats issus de sauvetages, ou confiés par leurs vieux maîtres qui s'engagent à payer leur pension jusqu'à leurs derniers jours

----------


## vagabong 68

267.

J'ai cliqué pour petit mouton noir.

Bonne soirée.

----------


## vagabong 68

271.

----------


## vagabong 68

276.

----------


## vagabong 68

281.

----------


## Jay17

Yummipets en est déjà à 285 bons de stérilisation !

Et n'oublions pas de cliquer aussi https://www.chien.fr/clic-solidaire/...t-mouton-noir/ (maison de retraite pour chiens et chats, la moitié issus de sauvetages, l'autre moitié vient de particuliers qui s'engagent à régler les frais jusqu'à leur mort)

----------


## Jay17

Une semaine sans visite ! tout le monde est déjà en vacances ? 
N'oublions pas de cliquer https://www.chien.fr/clic-solidaire/...ur-des-matins/ qui languit un peu malheureusement. 
Du côté de Yummipets par contre, encore quelques clics et on en sera à 300 stérilisations !!!!!!!!

----------


## Valyane

300

----------


## Valyane

321

----------


## Cojo

JE SUIS BETE SUR CERTAINS SITES JE N'ARRIVE PAS A CLICQUER pouvez- vous me dire comment faire.
Sur actu animaux,clic animaux,clic couverture pas de pb mais les autres sites je ne sais pas comment on doit procéder.

----------


## Jay17

Alors, sur chien.fr tu vas ici https://www.chien.fr/connexion/ 
et là, la première fois tu t'inscris (pour offrir le double de croquettes) et par la suite pour te connecter.
tu te retrouves alors sur cette page-ci  https://www.chien.fr/compte/
en haut à droite, tu cliques "services" et là tu choisis "clics solidaires"
Dans les "campagnes en cours" tu cliques l'asso que tu veux soutenir (moi je clique les deux tous les jours)
Une fois cliqué sur le bouton orange "je veux participer", tu te retrouves sur la page de l'asso
et un peu plus bas tu cliques le bouton orange "Participer"

Pour cliquer ensuite sur l'autre asso présentée, tu remontes en haut de la page, et tu cliques "CLICS SOLIDAIRES" et là tu te retrouves sur la page de présentation, la deuxième asso est présentée sous la première. Tu cliques "Je veux participer" etc... tu connais maintenant  :Smile: 

La première fois ça semble un peu long, mais après c'est nettement plus rapide - même s'ils n'ont pas choisi le système le plus simple

----------


## Jay17

Sur https://fr.yummypets.com/voice c'est super-simple:
tu t'enregistres en haut à droite (toujours pour doubler les clics)
tu te retrouves sur cette page https://fr.yummypets.com/users/dashboard
dans la barre noire du haut tu choisis VOICE
et là tu cliques sur "Je donne un clic solidaire" Un "merci" s'affichera.

J'espère que tout ceci t'aidera à soutenir tous ces merveilleux animaux. Si tu as encore un problème, n'hésite pas à demander. Mais sache que je ne passe ici qu'une fois par jour.
Bonne journée Cojo !

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou.

----------


## Valyane

333

----------


## vagabong 68

335.

----------


## Valyane

351

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/1917/ pour notre petite Nina, il ne reste plus longtemps !

----------


## Valyane

351

----------


## Jay17

> https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/1917/ pour notre petite Nina, il ne reste plus longtemps !


Je vois ce matin que sa collecte a été réussie !

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Oui  :Smile:  !

----------


## Valyane

353

----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## Darlow

Cliquez pour Valentin svp! http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte-840-VALENTIN.html
Et tant que vous êtes sur le site, n'oubliez pas de cliquer pour les autres aussi!  ::

----------


## Valyane

369

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Le site à décidé de refaire une collecte pour la petite Nina : https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/1938/
Et sa soeur Nikita : https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/1929/

Merci pour vos clics ! Vous pouvez cliquer toutes les 6 heures  ::  !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cliquez pour Valentin svp! http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte-840-VALENTIN.html
> Et tant que vous êtes sur le site, n'oubliez pas de cliquer pour les autres aussi!


J'ai cliqué pour tout le monde  :Smile:  ! Je ne connaissais pas du tout ce site !

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait tous les jours.

----------


## Valyane

402

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Deux collectes pour nos chatons : 
Couvertures : https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/1983/
Nourriture : https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/1996/

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Valyane

428

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Merci à tous pour vos clics les petites Nina, Nikki et Nikita viennent de recevoir de la nourriture grâce à animal webaction !

----------


## Jay17

super mignonnes, ces fifilles ! on leur souhaite belle vie !

----------

